# Kino: Free Guy über den Erwartungen, Suicide Squad stürzt ab



## Icetii (16. August 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kino: Free Guy über den Erwartungen, Suicide Squad stürzt ab* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Kino: Free Guy über den Erwartungen, Suicide Squad stürzt ab*


----------



## Gast1661893802 (16. August 2021)

Wieso man Suicide Squad (ohne Zusatz) so nennen muß wie den Vorgänger ist mir ohnehin schleierhaft.

Ich fand ihn übrigens sehr trashig aber als Film sehr "Popkornkino" unterhaltsam.

Im Gegensatz zu Marvel nimmt er sich aber auch nicht wirklich ernst, ich glaube da hat DC ohnehin sämtliche Hoffnungen aufgegeben da zu konkurrieren.

Wer allerdings Filme nebst Erwartungshaltung vor/während Corona vergleicht, bei dem läuft ohnehin etwas falsch.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. August 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu Marvel nimmt er sich aber auch nicht wirklich ernst, ich glaube da hat DC ohnehin sämtliche Hoffnungen aufgegeben da zu konkurrieren.


Wie genau meinst du das? Im Sinne von Humor / Selbstironie oder eher in Sachen Erfolg?

Immerhin steckt hinter The Suicide Squad (mit Zusatz ) jemand, der für Marvel schon ganz gute Arbeit abgeliefert hat und so schlecht weggekommen ist der Titel doch eigentlich nicht, zumindest nach dem, was ich gelesen habe.

Aber ja, Vergleiche mit 2016 sind irgendwie situationsbedingt eher ungünstig. 
Mal schauen, wie sich Free Guy halten wird.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (16. August 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Wie genau meinst du das? Im Sinne von Humor / Selbstironie oder eher in Sachen Erfolg?


Selbstironie fürs eigene Franchise nebst "Superhelden" alles andere als Ernst zu nehmen.



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Immerhin steckt hinter The Suicide Squad (mit Zusatz ) jemand, der für Marvel schon ganz gute Arbeit abgeliefert hat und so schlecht weggekommen ist der Titel doch eigentlich nicht, zumindest nach dem, was ich gelesen habe.


Naja, den Zusatz kann man mittlerweile ja schon fast überall dranpappen, bei gefühlten 90% der Filmen/Serien zumindest. 




Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Mal schauen, wie sich Free Guy halten wird.


Sicherlich wird der deutlich erfolgreicher werden, Ryan Reynolds und die Spieler all der auf die Schippe genommenen Spiele sei dank (ist ja deutlich Masenkompatibler), aber ein knacken von pre Corona Zahlen möchte ich deutlich ausschließen.


----------



## hunterseyes (16. August 2021)

Für mich hat es nicht zwingend etwas mit corona gemeinsam, da die kinozahlen stetig vielen, Corona diesen Trend nur gefördert hat. Viele (also nicht alle) Menschen gönnen sich nun mal lieber nen stream daheim, als ins Kino zu rennen. Bin selbst früher fast jeden Tag im Kino gesessen, seitdem ich mir aber was schickes für Bild und Sound für daheim geholt habe, vermisse ich gar nichts, im Gegenteil finde mein Heimkinovergrnügend nun wesentlich genussvoller.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. August 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Selbstironie fürs eigene Franchise nebst "Superhelden" alles andere als Ernst zu nehmen.


Wobei ich Marvel diesbezüglich präferiere und als selbstironischer wahrnehme. Bei DC bin ich mittlerweile etwas raus. The Suicide Squad werde ich aber sicher schauen.


----------



## Nevrion (16. August 2021)

Den 2021 Sucide Squad werde ich mir im Kino defintiv nicht anschauen, was aber weniger an Handlung oder Regisseur liegt, sondern daran, dass man nicht wirklich auf der letzten Verfilmung aufbaut. Mit John Cena und einen dümmlichen animierten Hai-Menschen lockt man mich jedenfalls nicht ins Kino.


----------



## Rabowke (16. August 2021)

Es gibt bei The Free Guy nur eine epische Szene, der Rest ist einfach absoluter Murks.

The Suicide Squad ist jetzt auch nicht sondern toll gewesen, wobei King Shark, kA ob er so heißt, schon recht witzig war ... handwerklich mag James Gunn gut gearbeitet haben und die visuelle Darstellung mit den Kapiteln und so war witzig, aber der Film bzw. die eigentliche Handlung war und ist völliger Murks.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (16. August 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> The Suicide Squad ist jetzt auch nicht sondern toll gewesen, wobei King Shark, kA ob er so heißt, schon recht witzig war ... handwerklich mag James Gunn gut gearbeitet haben und die visuelle Darstellung mit den Kapiteln und so war witzig, aber der Film bzw. die eigentliche Handlung war und ist völliger Murks.


Suicide Squad war aber auch schon immer netter "Murks".
Man hatte eine Idee in den 50ern und dabei blieb es, bis irgendwann in den 80ern mit Aufkommen von charsimatischen Bösewichten und Antihelden wie Hannibal Lecter, Snake Plissken etc. jemand die Idee wieder aufnahm und in eine Serie gegossen hat.
Die Verkaufszahlen waren gut genug die Serie am Leben zu erhalten (wobei die auch gut 10 Jahre wieder in der Versenkung verschwand), mehr aber auch nicht.
Ich persönlich bin mir sicher, daß ohne den Hype um Margot Robbie nach Wolf of Wallstreet bzw. Harley Quinn, das Suicide Squad es nie ins Kino geschafft hätte.
Ist nettes Popcornkino - man muß nicht zwanghaft sein Hirn abschalten, um es ertragen zu können, aber es braucht sich auch nicht gerade anstrengen.


----------



## Phrix (17. August 2021)

Suicide Squad fand ich sehr unterhaltsam. Kein Film für den man ins Kino müsste, aber wirklich nicht schlecht für einen "Superhelden"-Film.
Free Guy steht noch an, aber bestimmt nicht im Kino.


----------

